# help i need an identify



## farmerfamily4 (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone please help me
http://www.hikariusa.com/products/cichlid/index 
the fish in the lower left corner that is pink. which fish is this??? please and the other one with pink on the lower right please.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish in the left corner is a photoshopped Labidochromis caeruleus... they don't really look like that... not sure which fish on the right you are referring to.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the poster means the one with pink on it's belly second from the bottom on the right hand side. The one that looks like a rainbow exploded on it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That one is a Pelvicachromis pulcher (kribesis) They don't quite look like that in the face, but the rest is accurate.


----------



## farmerfamily4 (Jan 18, 2009)

seriously not a real fish? i want a pink one for my wife.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of fish do you have now, and what sized tank?


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

albino zebra enhanced?


----------



## farmerfamily4 (Jan 18, 2009)

i dont have any fish right now.. i am trying to get a new tank set up... i had a tank in Louisiana and now i live in Missouri for the air force. I had to get rid of all of my fish...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

So how big is this tank? And dimensions?


----------



## farmerfamily4 (Jan 18, 2009)

it is a typical 29 gallon for now and will be upgrading to a standard 55 gal


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

farmerfamily4 said:


> seriously not a real fish? i want a pink one for my wife.


I'm not sure if this is the 'pink' fish which you are referring to, but mine is a male red zebra.



















Here is the profile page for the fish:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1729

Hope that helps.


----------



## farmerfamily4 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow i really like this fish... it will work well... is there any fish it should not be with? i am lookin at this fish as well Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

farmerfamily4 said:


> wow i really like this fish... it will work well... is there any fish it should not be with? i am lookin at this fish as well Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)


I'm no expert, so I'll let some of the pro's on here answer that for you.

But since you only have a 29 gallon, I'd suggest keeping it to a maximum of 2-3 fish for now. Until, you upgrade to a bigger tank. Cichlids are VERY territorial and aggressive, so too many in a small tank = self-destruction. They will become stressed quick, be prone to diseases, fight, and kill one another.

One species of mbuna to avoid for sure, is Kenyi. They are one of the most aggressive species of mbuna.

Good luck!


----------

